# flash plugin problem



## roelof (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello, 

i try to install the flash plugin.
I use this page (http://crnl.org/blog/2008/11/01/flash-9-for-freebsd-71)

But I get this error message :

cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin9
CC63358-a# make install clean
=> install_flash_player_9.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r151.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/current/9/.
fetch: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/installers/current/9/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 3056790, actual 3056503
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r151/.
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r151/install_flash_player_9.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/9.0r151 and try again.
*** Error code 1

What to do know ?

Roelof


----------



## lme@ (Jan 6, 2009)

Adobe has changed the distfile without changing its name.

Just run

```
make makesum
```
which ignores the port's checksum file and creates a new one with the updated distfile.

You can also drop the port's maintainer a mail that the checksum has changed so he can update the port.


----------



## roelof (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank yiu, 

Now hopefully the last problem.
I now try to install nswrapper 
But i get the following problem :

 Installing for linux-glib2-2.6.6_1

===>  linux-glib2-2.6.6_1 conflicts with installed package(s): 
      linux_base-f8-8_10

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/linux-glib2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper.

How to solve this.

Roelof


----------



## aragon (Jan 6, 2009)

To your latest problem, see [thread=795]this thread[/thread].

It looks like you didn't define OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8 in /etc/make.conf.

Define it and try again.  You probably have to remove all previous linux emulation packages and start over.


----------



## ale (Jan 6, 2009)

I had this problem. If I'm not wrong it was caused by the fact that now glib2 is included in linux_base-f8.
A qnd fix for me was removing nspluginwrapper and all the linux-* packages you have installed (except linux_base) with _pkg_delete -ix nspluginwrapper linux_ and then reinstalling the needed ones.


----------



## roelof (Jan 7, 2009)

hello, 

I have this in my /etc/make.conf

PERL_VER=5.8.8
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8
OVERRIDE_LINUX_PORT=f8

So you can see this is not the problem.
I will read the other topic and hopes it will help.

Roelof


----------



## roelof (Jan 7, 2009)

Hoi, 

Suddenly i saw the problem.
The last sentence must be OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT.

Now trying to install firefox3.
i saw that i had installed firefox2 and firefox3 will not install to vulnerabilities.

So i update now my ports tree and hope that will do the trick.

Roelof


----------

